# pan car setup sheet



## KSGpancar (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can find one? I don't need a setup sheet for my car, but i was wondering if anyone has any good forms out there that i can see what i can do to my car for changes. Example, what to change on my car to make it handle better, going into a turn, out of a turn, mid corner stability. good stuff like that. I've looked on the web, but cant find anything, and I don't want to be that guy that has to ask other people all the time for help. Thanks!


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

Pm rpm, he has the sheet that you are looking for. Just got that exact thing emailed to me last week. Just make sure to ask for the pan car setup sheet.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

when i raced, i always went back to the Customworks Aggressor manual. 
http://www.customworksrc.com/aa_support/models/0800/0800_manual_web.pdf
scroll down to where it says "Tuning Tips"


----------

